# Bow and Arrow Rack Prototype



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I really like your gusto and ambition so don't take this the wrong way please...

The single arrow holders look like they would be more of a pain in the arse than a help. Again, it might just be me but a single tube or shelf for all my arrows would be much more appreciated than individual slots. Or maybe a few slots that hold a handful of arrows to keep hunting and target arrows separate.

Nice work though. It is a good looking project.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with CP. 

Nice job on the dovetails. But I like to store my arrows standing vertically. And the cabinet may not be able to hold shorter arrows.

Allen


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

I appreciate the comments...I know it will be a pain to take and put back the arrows but It's not that hard to do plus it protects the fletching from getting crumppled. I am also thinking of this of more display arrows ..not to be used which I got bunch. My arrows are 25.5 " cause I have a very short draw lenght...how much shorter it can be? Thanks again


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

i like the idea,even thought it might be a pain to put arrows in the single slots its a little fancier way of doing it! makes it look much better then cramming all your arrorws in a tube! great idea!!


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks good so far. I like how the arrows are stored horizontally. Keeps them straight and reduces any pressure on the fletchings. 

Are you planning on trying to attach the bows to what you have currently built for the arrows, or something entirely different?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

Still cold here in Illinois but I was able to work on my bow and arrow rack, just have to think how I like the bow to be displayed


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

munsonRN said:


> Looks good so far. I like how the arrows are stored horizontally. Keeps them straight and reduces any pressure on the fletchings.
> 
> Are you planning on trying to attach the bows to what you have currently built for the arrows, or something entirely different?


Yes it will be together, not decided on how it will be mounted, any ideas is appreciated


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

How about for mounting the bow on top you make 2 L shaped pieces you would have the base of the L on the top and cut it like 2 or 3 inches long and you will have a two prong bow rest.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

xPATx said:


> How about for mounting the bow on top you make 2 L shaped pieces you would have the base of the L on the top and cut it like 2 or 3 inches long and you will have a two prong bow rest.


that is one good idea....and I want two bows so I will just add peg on each side half way. Thanks


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's mine. it has to come off the wall in order for me to get the arrows out so doing them horizontal like yours is not a bad idea, maybe ill add some to mine horizontally. i keep my arrows on my bow in the quiver and keep spares in the rack so i dont have to take it down all the time.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1652599&highlight=new+bows+bow+rack


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*rack*

i like the vertical storage,it keeps rack up higher on wall


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

oops meant horizontal storage betternot vertical


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

looks good


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

This is what I came up on the bow holder, its done deal except sanding and varnish


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks nice. I really like it.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

Man I like it. I need to make onemyself.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks...I like it too...but the beneficiary of this bow and arrow rack is my friend .... "MAD MAN" I need to finish the sanding and varnish by Friday so that I can give my gift to him, ofcourse my bows are not included.


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it looks great! I also keep my hunting arrows stored horizontally and my practice arrows stored in the vertical pvc arrow holder I made. I don't have any fancy holder horizontal holder though. Woodworking is not something I care to do much, but metal working on the other hand, I really enjoy.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

that right there is sharp


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, it was way to windy yesterday to do any shooting, so I decided to go out to my shop and make a bow rack outta scraps......


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

that's cool


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I know that bow on the far right! It look exactly like the bow I had as a teenager. I don't remember the model of the Hoyt. If you would be so kind, what model is it?


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats a Super Slam Fast Flight, think its the same model Chuck Adams did his grand slam with!


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice! How did you cut the dovetails?

I used individual slots for arrows in my rack and case --- it's a little extra time moving stuff around, but worth it.

Horizontal vs. vertical storage is an interesting tradeoff --- in my next rack design I'm considering vertical point-up w/ rare-earth magnets to hold them suspended.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

WillAdams said:


> Nice! How did you cut the dovetails?
> 
> I used individual slots for arrows in my rack and case --- it's a little extra time moving stuff around, but worth it.
> 
> Horizontal vs. vertical storage is an interesting tradeoff --- in my next rack design I'm considering vertical point-up w/ rare-earth magnets to hold them suspended.


I got a dovetail template and made a jig, you can get it from "MLCSWOODWORKING.COM". It will be interesting to see the earth magnet idea.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great bud, nice work.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## Craig Hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

looks good! I need to make one myself.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

I just finished the staining and I will take the last pictures with arrows and bows displayed before I give this baby to my buddy, hopefully I will be able to make one for myself using oak and hickory or maple.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

fishuntbike, it looks great. Once finished it will be an eye catcher for sure! Just a question, but how are you going to hang it on a wall? Are you intending to make a nicely designed internal picture frame for attachment, or other means?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks and that's a very good question. I'm intending to conceal mounting screws so inside the box below is one hole to mount the bottom and there will be one on top where a small piece of wood with hole will be added.


----------

